# What is this Bee doing? Air Traffic Controller? (Video)



## TopBarLoveHate (Mar 3, 2016)

So I noticed this little girl about a week ago and didn't think much of her the first time I saw her. Then the second day I concluded that she had gone mad in the heat of the NC sun. Over the weekend I just sat and watched her tirelessly directing traffic and concluded again that she had sadly gone mad. Yesterday though, I saw another bee come and feed her... which then I found strange because you'd think the bees woudl be smart enough not to feed a maddened Air Traffic Controller hanging out on the ends of the platform... So I figured I'd video her and see if any of you knew what she was up to?

Here's the video:


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Few possibilities. 

Giving a street sermon.
Telling a story about the massive, scary spider that almost ate it off a flower... "And then, this HUGE spider came around the petals and *RAWR*"
Stevie Wonder impression.
Just wants a high five.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

How do you know it is the same bee every day? Did you name them all?


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Whether or not it's the same bee, it is interesting behavior. Forced to guess, I might say it could be some variation of a guard bee directing a choir until the robbers arrive.


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

Just a Guard bee. She'll get over it.


----------



## JeronimoJC (Jul 21, 2016)

Hilarious! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TopBarLoveHate (Mar 3, 2016)

@steve- Well, she seems to be doing a decent job guarding then.

@Aunt- fair point, I can't be certain... but she's a nice golden yellow color and pretty easy to distinguish. 

Either way she's still doing it. After 20 days or so, I suppose her little bee light will go out and I'll see if someone else picks up the torch.


----------



## Joe Mac (Jun 1, 2016)

A very paranoid guard bee. She's looking for robber bees. I've seen them often do this when robbing is ongoing. Robbers often hover in front of a hive with legs extended, looking for a place to land and sneak in and guard bees recognize this and grab them when they get close enough....and the fight is on.


----------



## Chuck Jachens (Feb 22, 2016)

Maybe first day on the job...just a little too enthusiastic.


----------

